# K2Storm ~> Work in Progress (Logs)



## K2Storm (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a new computer and soo far I have decided to go with:

*Update: 09/12/06*

*Thermaltake Aguila Case*






*Processor:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600  

*Mainboard:*
ASUS P5W DH DELUXE/WIFI-AP Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X ATX Intel Motherboard

*Memory:* 
2GB G.SKILL DDR2 PC2-64000 CL4-4-4-12 2.0V - 2.1V

*Hard Drives:*
Western Digital Raptor WD1500 - 10,000 RPM

*Power Supply:*
OCZ GameXStream ATX12V 700W

*Video Card:*
(I don't really want to buy a video card at this moment because I'm waiting for a video card that will support DirectX 10) so if I will end up buying a video card it won't be anything superb!  
Radeon X1900GT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 VIVO PCI Express x16

*Sound Card:*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic Sound Card - 7.1

*Monitors:*
LCD 20in (Still deciding)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 27, 2006)

that looks nice.  i would maybe get an e6600 and a real good cooler (unless the cooler is in your budget) because you will get performance at least equal e6700 for much less.  the chips are the same   maybe even watercooling if you're up for it and you like oc'ing.


----------



## drade (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like a good build!


----------



## rh535 (Aug 27, 2006)

Get a different PSU from like PC Power & Cooling or Antec, OCZ etc... Also what sound blaster card are you going to get?


----------



## petepete (Aug 29, 2006)

so youre going to wait 1-2 years to get a good videocard?


----------



## K2Storm (Aug 29, 2006)

petepete said:


> so youre going to wait 1-2 years to get a good videocard?



No, I will wait at least till the new Windows Vista OS will come out, and once the DirectX 10 Video cards will hit the market (it should be around Feb 2007 for the video cards to start appear on the market) ..................but till then I will just buy a video card that will allow me to play video games at normal settings ..... but notching special.



i_am_mustang_man said:


> watercooling if you're up for it and you like oc'ing.?



At some point yes!  I always wanted to have water cooling in my PC ....... soo YES!



rh535 said:


> Also what sound blaster card are you going to get?



I was thinking about getting the 7.1 surround sound card ........... but I still have to do some research on the Sound Cards .........

Maybe (Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic Sound Card - 7.1) but I'm still searching for something better.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 29, 2006)

take a be quiet power supply


----------



## Seany1212 (Aug 30, 2006)

I suggest Hiperpower 580W type-r power supply, has loooooads of connectors, and comes in a few different colours, just brought one myself.


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 1, 2006)

The CoolerMaster Realpower PSU you listed shouldn't be that bad, I'd stay away from Ultra PSUs though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2006)

i would deffinately take a step back on the cpu and use what u save to get a better mobo like the Asus P5W DH Deluxe. I'd also get a better psu than the ones u list, u want something with a strong 12v rail (34A minimum, ideally 40A+)


----------



## K2Storm (Sep 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i would deffinately take a step back on the cpu and use what u save to get a better mobo like the Asus P5W DH Deluxe. I'd also get a better psu than the ones u list, u want something with a strong 12v rail (34A minimum, ideally 40A+)



Thanks for the info ..........

I have decided to go with:
*Mainboard:*
ASUS P5W DH DELUXE/WIFI-AP Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X ATX Intel Motherboard

*Power Supply:*
OCZ GameXStream ATX12V 700W (Ordered today 09/12/06)!

 So what do you think about this Power Supply????


----------



## beachbum86 (Sep 30, 2006)

I would have opted for a PC P&C PSU for that price..

the 610 is around the same price range 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817703005

Has a +12v of 49amps-

Multiple rails arent always good imo... it just leaves room for a rail overload if the amperage is spread out too thin


----------



## K2Storm (Sep 30, 2006)

*Update: 09/30/2006*

Here are some pictures:


----------



## K2Storm (Sep 30, 2006)

Cable Management from Back   










Cable Management from Front


----------



## K2Storm (Sep 30, 2006)

Now I'm waiting for the:
1) Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Processor
2) Radeon X1900GT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 VIVO PCI Express x16 video card. 

Once I will get the processor and the video card I will hook everything up, and see if everything is working! And start playing around with cables, cooling, and overclocking. 

I think the package will arrive either Wednesday or Thursday!    Can't wait


----------

